# Beispiel für einfache Integration von Vaadin in Spring Boot



## Thomas Darimont (10. April 2014)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
https://vaadin.com/blog/-/blogs/spring-time-for-vaadin

oder hier:
https://github.com/peholmst/vaadin4spring

Viele Grüße,
Tom


----------

